# setting up for breeding



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

i have a 90 gallon tank that is going to be devoted to raising a shoal of red bellies and pair off what can i do to this tank to make it pecise for this to happen? current? filtration? temp? substrate? nest's? plants? food? ph? i really want to mimik (not sure of the spelling) a natural habitat to the t and im not restricting myself on money for this project any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

also interested in this?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

for breeders bro.....you are going to want a tank with gravel and no deco.

And read this artical.....or search the board for more info. You need to do lots of reading.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=11


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i have sand... is it possible?

and if so do i need a special mat to purchase or some kind of decor that will initiate the breeding...


----------



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks leasure an i stopped pming u because i seen in ur post u didnt want to drive them dont want u to think i dont come through









inflade i have read that if u dig a hole and put a flat river rock in it they may choose that as a breeding site


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

deco is unnessecary.....what evr they choos is what they choos.....all the breedrs I knoe use just gravel or bare bottom.....but sand can be used....but not recomended. No special mat needed either....optional.....but more of an inconveniance


----------

